# Offshore Trip 8/20 Biggest Triggerfish I've seen and Huge Red Snapper



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Be sure to watch the video if you want to see the trigger fish and Red snapper! 

We went about 15 miles out of Pensacola pass and anchored on top of an old spot of ours that was a sunken shrimp boat. We ended up catching our limit in Red Snapper, 11 Mingo Snapper, and a nice amount of Triggerfish! I'm really stoked to be uploading videos for people like you and me that enjoy fishing to watch and enjoy. I hope you guys like it and if you do be sure to leave a like on the video and a comment! I will respond to all questions! You guys enjoy.

Make sure to like and subscribe:thumbup: Ill get back to any questions.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent report and video! We came in to Bahia Mar about 3:15 on Sunday, noticed that the cleaning station had not been used and were told by the employees that not one boat had returned with fish all day. You guys did extremely well.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks man! we got stopped by the FWC later on that day and he said we were the only boat with any fish that day lol I guess the luck was on our side!


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

We struggled to get some snapper and last spot we hit gave us our limit. The triggers are hard to get past!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup... I had a poor weekend also. Great video; I sub'd your channel.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

yes they are lol feisty little boogers. Good to see them thriving though.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you sir I appreciate ya!


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice haul. I was right behind you guy at the ramp. FWC checked me but I had notta. Caught a big barracuda but through it back. Gonna try again next weekend.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

We will most likely be out there on Sunday man so if you go we'll see you around. Take care!


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Let me know if yall go out!


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Going out Friday


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## goodbeaux (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking for hot spots to trigger fish this weekend. I will be fishing my boat out of Perdido Key this weekend and willing to help clean out some trigger fish Saturday thru monday. 
thanks,
David


----------



## goodbeaux (Aug 31, 2017)

*Triggered Weekend*

Anyone looking for help cleaning out the Triggerfish this weekend? I am willing to help out if you like. We will be fishing out of Perdido Key this weekend and would love to help get those trigger fish off the reefs!
Thanks,
David


----------



## goodbeaux (Aug 31, 2017)

sorry for blowing up the page
Tnx


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Heading out Monday to get those triggers!


----------

